# Hi - Excited new Hav family!!



## BrodysMom (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Hav Friends! I'm Joyce from NH and we are anxiously awaiting meeting our new Hav pup next week. She is having her first birthday today and has recently been made available to be a family pet from our breeder. After having chatted with many breeders, done alot of reading and internet research, we just can't wait for the new addition! Havanese sound like the most fun, affectionate creatures on earth! Thanks for the referral to this site Kimberly.....it's such a fun place and full of great info! Bernie (her name now) is scheduled for her spaying in late Sept so we've got a few weeks to wait to bring her home but she's definitely worth the wait....a real dolly! Looking forward to chatting with and learning from you all! Regards, Joyce (aka BrodysMom - Brody is our new pups one year old black labbie brother!)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Joyce, I am sure you will find lots of helpful and funny things here - we are all a little nuts :crazy: What is your new baby's name 0 and we want pictures!!!
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum Joyce and congratulations on your new Hav. Love to see some pictures!!!!! We love Pictures !!!!!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:welcome: :wave: eace:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to the Havanese-aholics best website! I am sure you know they are addictive. You will love your new family member & hopefully us!! I am so happy for you Joyce!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Joyce. Can't wait to see your new pup. Tell us about him ---what color? what's he like? will you keep the name Bernie? oh yeah---Pictures!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the hav family. You are going to love your new addition!!!!!! I bet you can't wait to bring her home!!!!!! I am sure you will find all kind of helpful and fun information on here. Yes we Love picture. Take care!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome Joyce, as you can see we are all picture junkies.. We need to see your new addition. Congratulations.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome: Joyce, Brody and Bernie!
This is definitely the place to be! But PLEASE we want to see pictures!!! hoto:
Maryam.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Joyce, welcome!! 

We are very excited for you and can't wait to see pics of your new baby! Was she in shows before now? I'm just curious as to why the breeder held on to her for a year. What color is she? Does she have a lot of siblings?

I know, I know......... lots of questions!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Joyce, I'm glad to see you made it over and posted already. You're jumping in with both feet.

I am eager to hear about your adventures with Bernie (isn't that a movie title? LOL!) and your visit with her next week.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Joyce!


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Welcome to a world of Havanese love and chaos.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum Joyce! You won't find a nicer place to ask questions, share stories and (of course) pictures of your new Hav than this here forum. There are a great bunch of people here!

... Although it's true that we are all a tiny bit crazy. :suspicious:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome Joyce and congratulations on your new addition! Tell us all about him.

Susan


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so excited for you Joyce. You will absolutely love love your new fur baby.

Can't wait to see pics!

Marie
(Mom to Sissy)


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

A hearty welcome, Joyce. We are all anxious to hear about your new addition and, of course, the all important pictures that you have to include!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Havanese! You will be happy happy happy with all of the joy they bring.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Glad, you are joining us. We love all the Hav's and especially those which belong to us.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave:Welcome to the forum Joyce.Before long Brody and Bernie will be the best of friends!Paige(Reece)on the forum also has a lab and havs!Of course we'd love to see pictures of both your fur babies!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

:welcome: 
This is a wonderful forum!!Everyone here is great and very helpful!!


----------



## BrodysMom (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone: What a warm and wonderful welcome - and I don't even have my Havie yet!! Bernie (whose name will probably change to Ava Brinley!) was kept by the breeder as a potential breeding dog but she grew a little too large and heavy to be a show dog Mom. I guess she is still within the standards but on the high side. I'll take lots of photos of her when I meet her next week and then I'll send them. She is a black and white beauty. If I'm able, I'll have my daughters help me figure out how to put the one photo I have of her on here when they get home from school. I have three daughters ages 9, 12, and 14. Thanks again for the warm and fuzzy welcome! Joyce


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

BrodysMom said:


> Hi Everyone: What a warm and wonderful welcome - and I don't even have my Havie yet!! Bernie (whose name will probably change to Ava Brinley!) Joyce


I like that name Joyce!We were thinking about naming one of children Ava.I thought it pretty and old-fashioned...........(we had a boy)


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Joyce:welcome: You will love it here on the forum, the people are sooo nice and there is sooo much good information about alot of things you need to know when owning a Havanese. They always help you with all your questions. It is really exciting getting a new havanese dog, we all understand!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I too love the name AVA!! Very pretty.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Looking forward to seeing pictures of Ava.

Best,
Poornima & Benji


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: to the Forum, Joyce! I can't wait for pictures of your Ava. You can tell from my avatar I'm kind of partial to black and white girls. Post pictures of your girl as soon as you can! :biggrin1:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi Joyce Welcome Aboard. Havanese are like Lays Chips.....Betcha Can't Eat Just One. You'll find great Advice and some wonderful People Here but I
m sure that you have already been told that....:biggrin1: 

Welcome

Derek


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:welcome: Joyce. This forum is great for information and support. A great bunch of people. Welcome aboard.


----------

